# DAE question...any resorts prohibited?



## vemmajhose (Jul 29, 2007)

Are there any resorts that aren't allowing deposit?  I know for instance Silverleaf won't allow Points for Deposit, so I am wondering if they will allow deposits with your company or other smaller independent firms.  Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## mayson12 (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know about other Silverleaf Resorts, but I've banked my Oak 'N Spruce week with DAE before.  Last year I had to fax an extra release page, but other than that, no problems.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jul 30, 2007)

Shouldn't be a problem. Rarely is. We take a week rather than points, so if you own points, you simply call your resort and book a week. We take that week as your deposit fir exchange and take care of it with your resort (change the name on the booking and reconfirm).


----------



## patty5ia (Aug 2, 2007)

*does this included AI floating weeks resorts*

I own floating weeks at an all inclusive resort.  I only pay maintenance fees when I exchange and I have only exchanged with RCI.  I am a member of DAE but have hesitated to deposit because I don't know the procedure and I don't want to ask my resort.  Can you advise me how I can deposit in DAE?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 5, 2007)

can a starwood property be able to trade in dae? how do i do it?


----------



## g4fishing (Aug 13, 2007)

*south african weeks work?*

I have a week at Silversands in SA that I would deposit with DAE but when I e-mailed the resort a while back they responded that they are only affiliated with RCI.  Is their any way around this?


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 13, 2007)

Here are a  few answers to a few new questions: 

1.  I own floating weeks at an all inclusive resort. I only pay maintenance fees when I exchange and I have only exchanged with RCI. I am a member of DAE but have hesitated to deposit because I don't know the procedure and I don't want to ask my resort. Can you advise me how I can deposit in DAE?

You would contact your resort and get a week allocated to you. We would love for the week to be as far out as possible - 2008? Once you have the dates assigned to you, you can call DAE or go online at www.daelive.com and deposit that week. 

2. can a starwood property be able to trade in dae? how do i do it?

Yes, you can deposit your week with whomever you want (exchange companies). If you have a points product, simply call to have a week allocated to you and deposit that week for exchange. 

3. I have a week at Silversands in SA that I would deposit with DAE but when I e-mailed the resort a while back they responded that they are only affiliated with RCI. Is their any way around this?

Some resorts are on exclusive contracts with RCI. This means they cannot actively promote an exchange company other than RCI. It is not meant to prohibit members from depositing their week with any exchange service they see fit (free market). Now, if you are an RCI points member, that's a different story. Because RCI manages points bookings directly with its affiliated resorts, we cannot take those in exchange. 

If you choose to depsoit it with us, we handle the rest. In some cases you may need to get a guest certificate from your resort to conduct an exchange...

Call us at 800-468-1799 or visit us at www.daelive.com for any additional questions or to make your deposits we appreciate your inquiries! 

Fermin


----------

